# How did you become a professional groomer?



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

I was just wondering how those of you who are professional groomers, became a professional groomer. I have worked for a professional groomer many years ago and have groomed a little hear and there, my best work is usually done on double coated breeds, like Belgian Sheepdogs, Collies and such. Some of you know I am working on my poodle grooming from my other post about my new standard poodle puppy. I would love to get much better at grooming and be able to do it maybe part time or more. I know about all the licensing and stuff, but how did you get started? How did you learn? 

Thanks!


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Great Big puppy!

I learned at a grooming school that took 3 months full time. I have a certificate, but that's not required to be a groomer in Canada. Here anyone can be a groomer, even someone who's never touched a dog before. But I wanted to learn professionally and have something I could put on the wall. I've been grooming for almost 3 years now, but I'm learning everyday and read about grooming often. I have worked with a few good groomers who taught me a couple new things too. I'm taking a dog first aide course in a month too, and that I'm really excited about. there are some other certificates I might go for too, like International Professional Groomers. I just haven't gotten around to that though.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Just curious, are certificates or degrees required to become a dog groomer in the usa??


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Binkalette said:


> Just curious, are certificates or degrees required to become a dog groomer in the usa??



No, they are not. Anyone with a pair of shears and a nail trimmer can hang up a sign and call themselves a groomer. There is no liscensing or overseeing agencies whatsoever. "Certification" is becoming a joke because every school considers their students "certified" Petsomethings call their groomers "certified" and then there are (IMO the only true "Certified") associations that actually have intricated testing and practicals like IPG, NDGAA, and ISCC. 

I learned via apprenticing, and continueing education thru seminars and grooming contests which I still do about 4 times every year.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh.. interesting. Id still like to take a class I think before I ever did any kind of grooming... I was hoping to apply at the dog groomers here in town to see if I could bathe and brush or something and then eventually learn to groom.. they had kind of a shady business though so I never got around to going in there.. but now they are closing so.. there goes that idea.. However it leaves a gap for someone to take up grooming dogs in our town of 14k.. I hope a new place will open up, maybe a nice one that I will feel more comfortable applying at.


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> No, they are not. Anyone with a pair of shears and a nail trimmer can hang up a sign and call themselves a groomer. There is no liscensing or overseeing agencies whatsoever. "Certification" is becoming a joke because every school considers their students "certified" Petsomethings call their groomers "certified" and then there are (IMO the only true "Certified") associations that actually have intricated testing and practicals like IPG, NDGAA, and ISCC.
> 
> I learned via apprenticing, and continueing education thru seminars and grooming contests which I still do about 4 times every year.


Graco22 - I totally understand about anyone calling themselves groomers. I don't want to be one of those people. I used to work with a professional groomer, but then we moved. I would try to find a good groomer around here to work under, but there are only a couple and two don't do a good job, in my opinion and the other one is very new herself. The closest classes for me are 3 hours away which stinks since I have a full time job. The only other option I have found, which I looked at a few years ago, but didn't do, is a coorespondance course and I'm pretty leary about those. Does anyone know anything about any of the correspondance grooming courses?

Thanks again!


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

im in the uk 

i trained for 2 years at a groomers then i took a new job as a manager of where i run now i have been grooming now 5 years and feel i could run a very high standard shop on my own doing 8 dogs a day haply with a high standard of grooming.

i personally dont agree with schools teaching grooming as i dont think after 6 weeks intensive training or a years training at 1 or 2 days a week and then starting up its stupid 90% cant hold scissors correctly let alone style a dog and this is why good groomers then have to recondition dogs that have been cut or burnt or had something done to them thats scared them stiff 

if you are wanting to just learn to trim your poodle then i would chat to the breeder if its from a top breeder chances is they would groom the parents so could give you tips  or ask local breeders or people that show them,


if you are wanting to make a job out of it then i would join a grooming forum groomer to groomer is a good one mainly for the usa  there you could ask them were they trained thats local to you i personally think its best to learn from working along side a groomer i go to demo days to learn about a Pacific breed and i also compete in grooming competitions i no this is big over in the us and you can lern so much at these


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I was lucky to go to a very good school. We were using scissors after week 2, and working on a dog every day. Every second dog we did had some scissoring. My Teacher is a International Professional Groomer, as well as winner of a few grooming competitions. I did a Bedlington breed trim after just 6 weeks of grooming. When I finished my course I was able to do 2 or 3 very nice grooms in a day. That's including poodles and other breed trims. I wasn't able to get up to 5 a day until I was grooming for a year. I did my research to pay for a good school because I wanted to learn fast and I couldn't find the right person to apprentice from at the time. It was expensive, but it really opened a door to professional grooming for me. And of course I'm still learning everyday.


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Would you mind if I ask where you went?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Great Big Puppy said:


> Graco22 - I totally understand about anyone calling themselves groomers. I don't want to be one of those people. I used to work with a professional groomer, but then we moved. I would try to find a good groomer around here to work under, but there are only a couple and two don't do a good job, in my opinion and the other one is very new herself. The closest classes for me are 3 hours away which stinks since I have a full time job. The only other option I have found, which I looked at a few years ago, but didn't do, is a coorespondance course and I'm pretty leary about those. Does anyone know anything about any of the correspondance grooming courses?
> 
> Thanks again!


Great Big Puppy, I didn't mean to make it sound like I am against pet owners grooming their own dogs, etc. I just have a problem with "so called" groomers who are grooming for the unknowing public. 

I agree with Merrow..schools simply cannot teach what is needed in order to open your own salon. They can get you started, and then you should be training under an experienced groomer. You can never know everything about grooming all the breeds, so there is ALWAYS something to learn. I still look back at my grooms from just a few years ago, and see how much more I have improved. I know Paragon School in MI is great, and any of the Nash Academy schools are great. I will say Nash has a great online course, but its obviously online, but they teach alot of the mental aspect of grooming. You are still going to need alot of hands on. A lot. Any other online or correspondence courses I would run away from. Unfortunately, many are in your situation, and that is when people just start grooming on their own, and open a salon. Some turn out to be good groomers eventually, and some injure dogs and give terrible haircuts. If its something you REALLY want to do, I would go to a good school and go from there. And it doesn't sound like that is going to be an easy task given you don't have any near you.


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> Great Big Puppy, I didn't mean to make it sound like I am against pet owners grooming their own dogs, etc. I just have a problem with "so called" groomers who are grooming for the unknowing public.
> 
> I agree with Merrow..schools simply cannot teach what is needed in order to open your own salon. They can get you started, and then you should be training under an experienced groomer. You can never know everything about grooming all the breeds, so there is ALWAYS something to learn. I still look back at my grooms from just a few years ago, and see how much more I have improved. I know Paragon School in MI is great, and any of the Nash Academy schools are great. I will say Nash has a great online course, but its obviously online, but they teach alot of the mental aspect of grooming. You are still going to need alot of hands on. A lot. Any other online or correspondence courses I would run away from. Unfortunately, many are in your situation, and that is when people just start grooming on their own, and open a salon. Some turn out to be good groomers eventually, and some injure dogs and give terrible haircuts. If its something you REALLY want to do, I would go to a good school and go from there. And it doesn't sound like that is going to be an easy task given you don't have any near you.


I completely understand and appreciate all your information! Yes, I REALLY want to do this. No, it won't be easy or quick, but maybe some way, some how I can get things figured out! In the mean time I will play with my own dogs! I looked at NASH and am going to consider that more. 

Thank you again, I do truly appreciate your input!!!


----------



## Nellie_nestle (Jan 11, 2021)

0hmyd0g said:


> I was lucky to go to a very good school. We were using scissors after week 2, and working on a dog every day. Every second dog we did had some scissoring. My Teacher is a International Professional Groomer, as well as winner of a few grooming competitions. I did a Bedlington breed trim after just 6 weeks of grooming. When I finished my course I was able to do 2 or 3 very nice grooms in a day. That's including poodles and other breed trims. I wasn't able to get up to 5 a day until I was grooming for a year. I did my research to pay for a good school because I wanted to learn fast and I couldn't find the right person to apprentice from at the time. It was expensive, but it really opened a door to professional grooming for me. And of course I'm still learning everyday.


What school did you attend


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

11-year-old thread and the OP is long gone. Please start a new thread with any questions or concerns.


----------

